# WA28 Fenne



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys ..Can anyone give me any details of this boat in her later life 
She owned by H Thinnesen in Whitehaven in 1950 Her official number was 167563 and I think she is ex FN29 Marie ..Any help with this is greatly appreciated as would a photograph!!!


----------

